# hi jay here thermal optic coyote hunter



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2016)

28 yrs old live in North Ga.. been heavy coyote hunting for about 6 months now...(after they killed my favorite squirrel dog)...

I am shooting an Daniel Defense 5.56 with a 16" 1:7 twist barrel wish it was 18" ... shooting 63g soft points... my thermal scope is an apex50a and boy do I love it...

I do most of my hunting out of the back of my truck.. hunting most hay fields... Sadly no corn farmer will let me hunt..

Been a good season for me so far around 40 coyotes down since 2016 has started... aiming for at least 100 this year..

I would post up pic of the awesome coyote bone yard I had going until someone cleaned it up =/...

Here is my youtube channel.. There is many thermal hunt videos thru my scope... like and subscribe there will be plenty more to come!!!

<a>https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChY06XN-Jzj_g_-uUhkG-lw</a>

I use all hand calls.. I feel all these eastern coyotes seem to know the caller loops.. But I do not have a 500 dollar fox pro either so that might be why!!!

If you have any question of anything I would love to chat.. Its hard to find actual coyote hunters around here.. Lots of talk and no action...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site Jay !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome Jay. Post your videos right here in a link.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT,enjoy the site.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks for all the welcomes look forward to getting to know everyone!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2016)

here is a sample of some of my videos


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Awesome! I wish we could hunt with thermal in AZ!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks Mark... What is their reasoning for no thermal??


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, thanks for sharing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks Hassell.. Hopefully more to come with more in dept instructions about how im setting up etc...


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Jay.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congrats on your kills---------Great shooting--------*


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

jayatnight said:


> Thanks Mark... What is their reasoning for no thermal??


Well they just started allowing small amounts of night hunting in certain units. I'm guessing they are just slowly expanding the program. We'll probably be allowed to use them in the future...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2016)

well it sure beats the hell out of using red lights.. I did that for a yr or so... thermal probably 3x my kill rate!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome. Hopefully we can get Centerfire at night approved here and I can more videos like yours instead of run offs. I love my XD50A and HD38A.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2016)

ya apex is a pretty awesome product... I wouldnt mind one of those 10k thors tho :frusty:


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome to the site. Sorry to hear about the coyotes getting your dog, but he would be happy to know that you are having a good year taking them out. Glad to see some of these videos, keep them coming.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2016)

ya Jonbnks.. he was my boy.. hit 10 yrs old was about to retire him to a house dog.. it was a cry shame =(.. good luck in the field


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome the the PT forum, enjoyed the videos on here and youtube, thanks for sharing


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome to the site !!!! Wishing I had the shooting time you have. A lot of great people with a lot of experience seeking the answers you are looking for .Look forward to more post and what you have done too increase your success ratio on kills per set.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks Bigrowdy.... this is my first yr of heavy hunting... So hopefully only up from here..


----------

